
U.S. bill to regulate internet ads gains bipartisan support - elsewhen
https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-bill-regulate-internet-ads-gains-bipartisan-support-194613378--finance.html
======
joeblow9999
What could go wrong?

~~~
tareqak
From my link below, the regulations would bring internet ads into line with
the rules for TV and radio.

[http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/18/facebook-ad-
disclos...](http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/18/facebook-ad-disclosure-
bill-243914) Title: McCain signs on to Democrats' Facebook ad disclosure bill
Techmeme summary: _Ashley Gold / Politico: Senators Warner and Klobuchar to
introduce bill, cosponsored by McCain, to increase online political ad
transparency, bring rules to parity with TV and radio_

~~~
Fjolsvith
Hmm, would that also include the SPAM folder?

